# A big Thanks from Bouncer's on Waxstock



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

(copied from my sub section)

Wow.

I'll do a bigger thread during the week so this is a short version.

Bouncer's 1st time at Waxstock with our own stand and indeed to be honest was pretty blown away by the experience.

I'd like to personally thank everyone that stopped by and said hi and hopefully our inexperience at running a stand didn't show too much. Always great to meet old and new faces. - Waxstock for me is such an important event for networking between customers,clients and peers.

I'm more of a person to stand and chat about products/techniques and overall cars etc but obviously had to try and run the stand at the same time so I apologise if I couldn't spend the time with quite a few people as I would have liked too.

We had some great deals on the stand and indeed at the end of the day, stock certainly had dwindled. - There are a handfull of mugs left and indeed some more of the ltd Edition Bouncer's Salute the Fruit Waxstock wax and I'll put those up later this week in the Bouncer's section for people who couldn't attend Waxstock but wanted those.

A real awesome experience for us and as the brand is growing indeed there will be more products in the pipeline. There are a lot of things we will take away from the show as we are learning all the time.

But overall wanted to say a big thank you to everyone involved and of course the dedicated Waxstock team for making it all happen

We certainly had a busy stand. :thumb:

Cheers.

J


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Jay it was awesome seeing you again and I did manage to bring Renny round as promised.


----------



## Tempted (Oct 8, 2012)

Was a pleasure to meet and listen to your insight into your different products. I came to Waxstock for the first time not knowing what to expect and wanting to buy my first proper wax. 

I saw many jars and spoke to a number of people about their waxes and was surprised that a few didn't really know themselves how their products fit. I didn't know what I wanted until I saw what there was and could have been swayed either way. The reason I bought Bouncer's was because your knowledge and passion shone through. It's really clear to see that your products are a real labour of love and that's what I bought into. What I respected most was that I asked how your product was better than a competitor and you did not use that opportunity to make false claims or disrespect their products and for that I think you will go far.

I haven't tried my Vanilla Ice, Slick Mick or Done & Dusted yet, but I'm really looking forward to finding out how they perform. Good job:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Another thank you here. I asked what product was on the spoiler and even though you were already busy dealing with another customer; your team work excelled and a swap of staff meant you could demonstrate what was on there and talk me through the product while the other staff member tended to the other customer.

I look forward to using Done&Dusted and the Sherbet Fizz. Thanks again for your insight and time.


----------

